# How about this Vee-hickle?



## Pugnacious (5 Dec 2004)

I kind'a like it. ;D

http://www.sabiex.com/iguana/images.html

What do you guys (and gals) think?

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Scratch_043 (5 Dec 2004)

looks nice, how does it run?


----------



## Pugnacious (5 Dec 2004)

If I won the lotto I'd let you know.  ;D

The tech details on the site look interesting.
And somewere there is a short clip of it zipping along a beach.

I'm just wondering if this vehicle ever came up as a possible replacment for any of our home grown beasts of burdens?
Esp' in light of the direction the powers that be want to go..ie fast light etc. Or at least what I'm told.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## McG (5 Dec 2004)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> How about this Vee-hickle?
> I kind'a like it. ;D


For what roll?


----------



## R031button (5 Dec 2004)

It looks like it'd be ideal in a recce role, you could even fit a recce det inside of it, drop them off, and use the vehicle in a survailence role.


----------



## Pugnacious (5 Dec 2004)

Personally I'd have a different roll then what they want, but on the site it mentions:
----
"The Iguana is a permanent 4x4, designed with inherent upgrade potential to offer incredible versatility through the payload capacity.
In basic configuration the interior can accommodate six members in addition to the commander and driver.
Due to its excellent versatility, the Iguana can be easily modified to suit a wide variety of applications."

The Iguana's specially designed, multi-link hydro-pneumatic suspension is mounted on a very rigid structure, providing the vehicle with excellent road performance, small turning circle and comfortable clearance over humps. The large diameter wheel and long suspension travel give the Iguana excellent off-road capability and obstacle crossing.

In addition to its low silhouette, the Iguana offers an excellent field of vision and comfortable interior, helping to ease fatigue on long patrols. Equipped with a powerful Daimler-Chrysler turbo-diesel Intercooled engine, and a 5 speed automatic gearbox, the Iguana provides excellent fuel economy and can cover more than 800 km on a single tank of fuel."
----
Cheers!
P.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Dec 2004)

This vehicle is falling into the growing number of 4x4 'Armoured Truck' type APCs similar to the ADI Bushmaster, Force Protection Cougar, KMW Dingo, and Alvis RG-31.

It looks to be a bit small to be used as an infantry section carrier, since it can only seat 6 troops plus the Vehicle Commander and Driver.


----------



## a_majoor (6 Dec 2004)

Matt is right, it is an unhappy compromise: a bit big for recce, a bit small for a section carrier. That said, it might find a niche as a weapons platform (i.e. mortar carrier, TOW or follow on platform) or a surveillance vehicle. In the Canadian context, we are wedded to the LAV and don't have lots of money to run mixed fleets. If something along those lines was needed, it would be best to propose a machine built out of LAV III parts and systems.


----------

